# Cruze passenger sun visor



## chimichanga (Feb 7, 2015)

Does not telescope in/out.


????

I am blinded by the sun when driving southbound at 4pm.

Anyone have a fix?

And an answer for why this massive design flaw exists?


chimi


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Q1: Fix.....none known.

Q2: Why? ...Cost control..ie cheap.

Rob


----------



## chimichanga (Feb 7, 2015)

Aftermarket cheapies on amazon et al...

would a replacement drivers side visor work?
(obviously sans the vanity mirror)
(a quick look appears it may work?)

100 bucks at the GM dealer...

(the guy says many chevy vehicles suffer from this corner cutting)

my 1992 crappy motorhome has them...

i'd happily pay the extra 30 bucks to include...

chimi


----------



## Doglover (Nov 12, 2015)

I just bought a 2015 Cruze LT & have noticed the same thing. It's unbearable to take trips going in the direction of the sun. I have to find a solution.


----------



## Doglover (Nov 12, 2015)

How do I find out more about this GM replacement? The sales guy told me he doesn't know of any fix other than getting some extender thing off eBay.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Doglover said:


> I just bought a 2015 Cruze LT & have noticed the same thing. It's unbearable to take trips going in the direction of the sun. I have to find a solution.


Page 2-23 of your owners manual.......I've never run across a U.S. Cruze without this feature.

Rob


----------

